# Prohibits towing and transportation of boats during emergency evacuations.



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

P.L.2011, CHAPTER 103, approved August 18, 2011

Senate, No. 255 (First Reprint)

An Act concerning emergency management and supplementing chapter 9 of Appendix A.

Be It Enacted by the Senate and General Assembly of the State of New Jersey:

1. 1[The] Unless otherwise ordered by the State Director of Emergency Management, a County Emergency Management Coordinator, or a Municipal Emergency Management Coordinator, the1 operator of a motor vehicle shall not tow any trailer, semitrailer, or any other type of drawn or towed trailer, including a trailer transporting a boat, on a public highway located in an area where an emergency or local disaster emergency as defined in section 3 of P.L.1953, c. 438 (C.App.A:9-33.1) has been declared and an evacuation plan is in effect. This prohibition shall not apply to emergency vehicles. 1The operator of a motor vehicle who violates this prohibition may be charged with failure to obey signals, signs, or directions under emergency conditions with regard to the flow of vehicular traffic, and upon conviction shall be subject to penalties for a violation of section 3 of P.L.1950, c.70 (C.39:4-215).1

2. This act shall take effect immediately.

Prohibits towing and transportation of boats during emergency evacuations. 

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/AL11/103_.HTM

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/AL11/103_.PDF


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess the fellas that wrote that piece of legislature don't own boats.

I would have to think I would rather pay a $200 fine than leave a 25K boat somewhere where it will likely get messed up.....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, look at the name of the state. That should tell you all you need to know. Better yet, go over to the $h!t outta luck board and look at some of the posts. No disrespect meant to you RD. You ain't one of them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

None taken. I understand why they do it and I'll be the first to admit they should change the name to NAZI Jersey.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Yup, it ain't what it used to be. Born and raised in Cape May, the onto Submarine school in New London, Ct area for next 40 years. Both NJ & CT went to the pits in the last 40 years. Gave up on both states and moved to SC in 2005, and happy days are here again in Carolina, and nuthin' could be finer! Vote with your feet as soon as you are able!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"Vote with your feet as soon as you are able!!"

If it weren't for my daughter and grand daughter I would have been gone a long time ago.


----------

